# CTF - 16.08.2009 - RV Blitz Oberbexbach



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (6. August 2009)

Hallo Biker,

am Sonntag, dem *16. August 2009* ist es soweit, wir stellen unsere 
*neue 66-km-Strecke* vor.
mit knackigen Uphills,
adrenalinhaltigen Downhills,
Singletrails pur - herrliche Landschaften

laßt euch überraschen !

unsere Strecken:
23 km / 430 hm
34 km / 820 hm
46 km / 1200 hm
66 km / 1670 hm

*Start:* von 7.00 bis 10.00 Uhr an der Grundschule in Oberbexbach 
(am Kälberberg)
- wenn Ihr die große Strecke fahren wollt, solltet Ihr bis 8.30 Uhr auf der Strecke sein!

*Startgeld:* 3 Euro für SRB-Mitglieder (4 Euro für Nicht-Mitglieder)

weitere Infos auch unter:
http://www.rv-blitz-oberbexbach.de/


----------



## Dijo (10. August 2009)

die Strecke sieht richtig gut aus.  Ich kenn ja das meiste davon; komme von Münchwies.  Ich würde gern die Langstrecke fahren, weiss aber nicht, ob ich das zeitlich hin bekomme, weil ich um 12 Uhr schon den nächsten Termin hab. Wenn ich das Höhenprofil richtig lese müsste es vom Start zuerst Richtung Jägersburger Weiher gehen.  Wie rum habt ihr die Strecke denn angelegt?  Zuerst Richtung Kleinottweiler, Jägersburger Weiher.... oder zuerst Richtung Hangard, Münchwies?

Im ersten Fall könnt ich dann nämlich beruhigt auf die Langstrecke gehen und bieg einfach im letzten Streckenabschnitt Richtung heimat ab, sollte es zeitlich eng werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norbert Ruffing (10. August 2009)

Hallo Dijo, 

wenn Du die große Stecke fahren willst, müsstest Du um 7.00 Uhr starten. Wenn man flott unterwegs ist, braucht man knapp über 4 Stunden (ohne die Zeiten an den Verpflegungsstellen). Die Fahrtrichtung ist anfangs "Richtung Jägersberg", dann Richtung Höchen, Münchwies, Hangard, Münchwies, Höchen und dann bergab nach Oberbexbach. Wäre super, wenn Du kommen könntest, -, Du kennst wahrscheinlich einiges, sei aber gespannt auf die Durchfahrt des Bexbach im Klemmloch und dem anschließenden Uphill "Rettenbachferner". Kenne noch niemanden, der dort hochgekommen ist. 

Beste Grüße 

Norbert Ruffing


----------



## Dijo (10. August 2009)

super,  dann dürft ihr mit meiner Teilnahme rechnen. Ich freu mich schon, sowohl auf Bekanntes, alsauch auf vielleicht neues.

Und natürlich komm ich nicht allein.


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (10. August 2009)

super, ich freue mich - bis Sonntag.

Gruß


Norbert Ruffing


----------



## der knoche (12. August 2009)

ich komm wahrscheinlich auch, aber eher für die 46km-Strecke


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (13. August 2009)

Das Wetter scheint ja auch zu passen, von daher wirst Du am Sonntag viel Fun haben. 
Ansonsten ist die Strecken nicht 46 km (wie angekündigt), sondern 53 km (sorry, Fehlerteufel war da am Werke). Die ersten 15 und die letzten 15 km sind aber deutlich entspannter wie der mitterer Teil. Im letzten Drittel ab Höchen gibt es dann zwar noch einige kleinere Anstiege, aber immer wenn es in den Beinen zu zwicken anfängt, enden die Anstiege auch schon. Und es warten auf Dich die Bachdurchfahrt durch den Feilbach (links neben der Brücke) und der "Holmenkollen" ("Schussfahrt pur").

Bis Sonntag


Norbert


----------



## der knoche (13. August 2009)

53km ist auch ok, und Bachdurchfahrt, Holmenkollen, das hört sich ja spektakulär an. Ich bin gespannt. Bis Sonntag also...

Berthold


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (14. August 2009)

Hallo Biker,

*"habe fertig"* - die Strecke ist markiert

Da unsere neue CTF-Strecke sehr kräftezehrend ist, stehen hinterher 200 Portionen Nudeln bereit.
Für die Kaffee-und-Kuchen-Fraktion ist auch gesorgt.

Einen Detailplan der CTF ist im Anhang beigefügt und kann aufgerufen werden.

Bis Sonntag, auch das Wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## Felgen-Bremser (14. August 2009)

Norbert Ruffing schrieb:


> Hallo Dijo,
> 
> wenn Du die große Stecke fahren willst, müsstest Du um 7.00 Uhr starten. Wenn man flott unterwegs ist, braucht man knapp über 4 Stunden (ohne die Zeiten an den Verpflegungsstellen). Die Fahrtrichtung ist anfangs "Richtung Jägersberg", dann Richtung Höchen, Münchwies, Hangard, Münchwies, Höchen und dann bergab nach Oberbexbach. Wäre super, wenn Du kommen könntest, -, Du kennst wahrscheinlich einiges, sei aber gespannt auf die Durchfahrt des Bexbach im Klemmloch und dem anschließenden Uphill "Rettenbachferner". Kenne noch niemanden, der dort hochgekommen ist.
> 
> ...


Uphill "Rettenbachferner". Kenne noch niemanden, der dort hochgekommen ist. 

Hallo Norbert,
muß gestehen, dass ich auch am Rettenbachferner gescheidert bin. 
Meine "besten" Ergebnisse: 10m und 25m (vom Einstieg aus)
aber ich bleibe drann.


----------



## Dijo (15. August 2009)

ich kann jetzt schon mal Vorschusslorbeeren verteilen. 

Bin gestern ein Teilstück der Strecke gefahren ( Einstieg Ebertsquelle unterhalb Münchwies und dann auf der grossen Runde bis wieder hoch zum Höcherbergturm, ca. 24 KM)

Fazit: der Streckenbauer hat nen "Knall", aber im positiven Sinne  Da ist alles dabei, was das Mountainbikerherz höher schlagen lässt, und es wurde (fast) kein lohnenswerter Trail ausgelassen.

ICh freu mich schon auf morgen und den Rest der Strecke und kann alle noch Unentschlossenen nur ans Herz legen:

Kommt, es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (15. August 2009)

Hi Norbert,

wir haben diese Woche in der Eifel "trainiert", um deine große Runde zu meistern. Werden morgen am Start sein, ich hoffe man sieht sich.

vg Lilli


----------



## Dijo (16. August 2009)

die heutige 68er Runde kann man nur mit einem Wort beschreiben - GENIAL!!!

Die Strecke hatte wirklich von allem was,  traumhafte Trails und davon massig, knackige Uphills,  rasante Downhills 

und hervorragendes Wetter.

Das hat heute richtig Spass gemacht.  Obwohl es sich um mein Heimatrevier handelt, durfte ich heute noch den ein oder anderen für mich neuen Trail kennenlernen.

Wenn man die Strecke mit anderen vergleichen möchte, kann man ruhig sagen.  Sie spielt in der Liga der CTF ganz vorne mit und steht Völklingen in nichts nach.

Danke für die super Organisation und Durchführung an Norbert und sein Team.  Bexbach bekommt in meinem Terminkalender nen fetten Eintrag. 


PS:  den Rettenbachferner hab ich auch heute nicht geschafft.  Mitte der 2ten Rampe hat die Kraft versagt.


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (16. August 2009)

Hallo Dijo, 

schön, dass es Dir heute gut gefallen hat. Für die große Runde war das heute die Premiere, im nächsten Jahr werden wir noch einiges nachbessern (Markierung etc.), dann wird der Fun noch größer sein. Vor allem die 51-km Biker waren benachteiligt, weil sie durch einen fehlerhaften Richtungsfeil zu früh in die falsche Richtung geschickt wurden. 
Wir haben einige Bilder von Euch gemacht, nach und nach werde ich diese auf unsere Homepage in die Rubrik "Bildergalerien" stellen. Wenn Ihr Euch dort gut gefällt, schickt mir kurz ne Mail, und ich schicke Euch das Bild in Originalgröße rüber.


----------



## crazyeddie (16. August 2009)

einen kleinen bericht gibts auf meiner homepage  auf die fotos bin ich gespannt, ich bin doch einige male erwischt worden^^


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (16. August 2009)

Hallo CrazyEddie, 

habe Deinen Namen schon von Lektüre von MTB-News gekannt, dass ich Dich dann heute noch persönlich kennen lernen durfte (ich war der Fahrer) - great. 

Merci für den netten Bericht, die Bilder werde ich im Verlauf der nächsten Woche nach und nach auf die Homepage stellen. Du bist auch auf unseren Photos verewigt. 

Bei Deiner Gesamtfahrzeit kriege ich zwar Tränen in die Augen, Kompliment an Dich. 

Ansonsten drück die Daumen, dass wir die Strecke im nächsten Jahr wieder bekommen.


mit bestem Gruß


Norbert Ruffing


----------



## tiegerbaehr (17. August 2009)

Hallo Norbert und Kollegen,

auch von uns ein großes Kompliment für die sagenhafte Streckenführung - viele Biker geben viel Geld aus, um im Urlaub solche Trails zu fahren - hier liegen sie vor der Haustür.
Auch Verpflegung und Organisation sehr gut.
Zur Kennzeichnung der Strecke: Der Anfang bis zum ersten Trail(ca 1500 m) schwach, im Wald dann mit viel Konzentration ok, wir sind ohne "Verfranzer" durchgekommen - es brauchte aber zeitweise doch etwas "Pfadfindernase". Gut war, dass immer wieder zur Bestätigung, auf der Richtigen Route zu sein, Markierungen an den Bäumen vorhanden waren.

Und: Sollte es möglich sein, die wirklich mühsam erkämpften Höhenmeter kurz vor Schluss (wie heißt der Ort mit der tollen Aussicht, ca km 62?) nun nicht auf Asphalt oder Forstwegen sondern ebenfalls auf Trail zu vernichten, wäre das ein weiteres "Leckerli"

Fazit: Termin fest eintragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (18. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für euer Lob und es freut uns, dass Euch die neue Strecke gefallen hat. 

Und auch Lob von uns an Euch :
für den rücksichtvollen Umgang mit den Wanderer, die auch auf der "Strecke" waren - es hat alles gepaßt !


Auf unserer Website könnt ihr euch in Action sehen.

http://www.rv-blitz-oberbexbach.de/ 

Norbert hat die Bilder unseres Fotografen dort eingestellt.
Wenn ihr ihm eine Mail schickt, sendet er euch gerne die Bilder in Originalgröße zu.


----------



## wilde.lilli (18. August 2009)

An das Streckenteam des RV-Blitz-Oberbexbach!

Nie hätte ich gedacht, dass man nach etlichen CTF´s um Homburg (Nähe Bexbach) noch so viele neue interessante Ecken um Bexbach entdecken könnte. Selbst die lange 66er Strecke wurde durch die vielen Weiher, 2 Bachdurchfahrten, entlang einem Golfplatz mit vielen fleißigen Spielern, einem fast leeren Hochseilgarten und viele schöne Aussichtspunkte extrem kurzweilig. Ich kam mir Dank der großen Hitze und wegen der schönen Landschaften vor wie im Urlaub, wenn nicht die vielen Höhenmeter vor mir gewesen wären ;-( 

Durch die rundum geniale Streckenführung mit den vielen flowigen und zum Teil sehr anspruchsvollen Downhills und der knackigen Uphills, die ich leider nicht geschafft habe, war es für mich und viele meiner Mitfahrer eine unvergeßliche CTF in unserem schönen Saarland. Ich werde bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein. Ein Dankeschön an alle fleißigen HelferInnen der CTF.


----------

